# So I'm at this Darkest Hour / Periphery / Veil of Maya / Revocation show now...



## LLink2411 (Nov 29, 2010)

So I'm here at the "Metalsucks presents Legacy Tour" at the Whiskey in Hollywood. I am terribly excited to see Darkest Hour and Periphery.

Instead of posting a lengthy review of the show later (there are seven bloody bands on the bill), I will update you guys as the night goes on and my thoughts are fresh.


The first band of the night is a local outfit called "A Darkened Prophecy" from Bakersfield, CA. They play some form of semi-melodic death metalcore... or something. The band seems to have some decent melodies sparsely placed throughout their songs, but those do not really make up for the indescernable "vokillz" (I have a feeling the band calls their vox this) and color-by-numbers chugging. One redeeming part of the show though was that the Bass was very nicely present in the mix.

Overall, I would say ADP gets a very tame 6/10, not bad but nothing to write home about (kind like their music).


Now if you will excuse me, the next band on the bill (Fonthill) is loudly soundchecking their gear. They have two vocalists, and one is in a v-neck muscle-shirt... pray for me.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 29, 2010)

Fonthill:
So Fonthill just finished. They play some pretty standard breee-breee-breakdown-squeal-blastbeat-atonalinterlude-breakdown deathcore so I don't really have anything to say about them musically. Check them out if you are a fan of suburban angst in the form of stop-start riffs and bass drops. They were kind of catchy though I must admit, I was bashing my head against a wall to the beat the whole time they were on stage 

I give Fonthill a very generous 5/10... not my thing at all, but they were almost perfectly on-time the whole night. That and the Bassist had a pretty nice looking EBMM Sterling.


Abstract Form:
So after about 15 minutes of In Flames over the loudspeaker, "Abstract Form" took the stage. They fit into that whole "tech death played by teenagers" thing going on now, and really bring nothing new to the table besides being a very cohesive group. At least they were better than Fonthill.

I give them a 7/10 for doing what everyone else was doing so far tonight, but better.


Next, Revocation.


----------



## darren (Nov 29, 2010)

When i saw them in Toronto, Revocation was surprisingly fun to watch. They're sort of Thrash/Punk/Shred metal and put on a pretty killer show.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 29, 2010)

Revocation:
To put it simply, these guys were a hell of a lot better than any other band that played so far tonight (which is not saying much). I bought Revocation's newest album on the day it came out, so I knew what I was getting into, and they sound very true to their recorded material when playing live (so check that out if you want to know what they sound like live). Other than that, there were these two stripper types dancing in the balcony throughout Revocation's set (the band even introduced them). I'm not sure if they are girlfriends of the guys in the band or they do this normally, but it was an unusual albeit unnecessary touch (I have no idea how anyone could even think of dancing to this band).

I give Revocation a very solid 8/10 for their performance tonight. These guys seem to have a future in music, I'm sure of it.


Periphery ft Misha's BRJ and the other guitarist's LACS:
I would say that Periphery topped Revocation's set by a large margin. Periphery's live show is lightyears better than their recorded material, which is always a plus in my book. Every note played during the set was on point and they had a very solid groove throughout their songs that the whole crowd felt (and moved along with). The only low point of their set was their singer's cleans, my god were they bad. On a lighter note, the strippers were back, but at least they were not so sorely out of place as they were with Revocation.

I give Periphery an 8.5/10. I would have given them a 9 if not for the singer's terrible clean vocals.


P.S. Bloody hell, the guys from Fonthill stole my table as I was standing up for Periphery. That is the second time those bros disappointed me tonight.


Veil of Maya:
I was honestly not expecting to like this band at all, let alone as much as I did. Solid grooves, competent musicianship, and melodies beneath all the chaos really make this band the best deathcore act I have ever seen. I highly suggest you check them out the next time they come to your town.

I give VoM a shocking 8.5/10.


I will post my review of Darkest Hour and my overview of the show after I get home. As of now, I have downed a 5-hour energy and am going to maul some people in the pit. Peace.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 30, 2010)

Now for the headliners, Darkest Hour:
Frankly they were bloody great to say the least. They were twice as aggressive live as they are in studio, which also happens to be a plus in my book. Basically every good thing you can imagine me saying about their set can be said about their set. They dipped into material spanning from their earliest releases to their most recent, and even a former bandmate (Fred Ziomek) played a song with the current members. My only gripe is that they did not play the song "No God" which would have killed in my opinion.

I give DH a deserved 10/10 for their performance.


*My weighted score for the evening* (average score of openers 50%, score of headliner 50%) *is a reasonable* 8.6/10. Although there were some good moments, some great moments, and even some amazing moments... it still does not forgive the fact that the first two openers gobbled it hardcore.

Peace my brothers, and happy shredding!


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 30, 2010)

I was lucky enough to catch dh before kris left, and they killed then, too. They also did great the second time, but the new guitarist let me down on sound the surrender.


----------



## Moolaka (Nov 30, 2010)

I've got VIP tix for the 11'th, was really worried they were just gonna play the Eternal Return and dip since kris isn't playin with em.


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 30, 2010)

Moolaka said:


> I've got VIP tix for the 11'th, was really worried they were just gonna play the Eternal Return and dip since kris isn't playin with em.


Nah, they are really playing the whole "We've been around for 15 years guys" thing up on this tour. Hell, they called it the "Legacy Tour" for a reason.

They only did one song from TER and that was Into the Grey. I would say half of the songs they played were from their first three albums. They also took a large portion of the evening to play Pathos, Ethos, and Veritas Aequitas where even John Henry joined in on guitar.



ittoa666 said:


> I was lucky enough to catch dh before kris left, and they killed then, too. They also did great the second time, but the new guitarist let me down on sound the surrender.


I would say the new guitarist did very well, he also played a very nice-looking Washburn Dime signature guitar.

Other than that, the LP Custom Henry played was pretty attractive, and the three-pickup SG Custom Ziomek came on stage with was stunning also.


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey dude, what was the setlist for Periphery and Veil of Maya?


----------



## LLink2411 (Nov 30, 2010)

Periphery played this upcoming song called "Frak the Gods," their single "Icarus Lives!," "The Walk," and I think either "Jetpacks Was Yes" or "Letter Experiment" (maybe even both, I just remember there was a lot of really high-pitched vocals in the first two songs of the night). That is all I can remember off the top of my head. The thing I do remember most vividly about Periphery's set though was that Fonthill was broing it up behind me, the Bassist of VoM was standing next to me practicing scales, and there were these two over-tatooed strippers dancing out of time to the music about five feet to my left.

The only song I caught VoM introducing was their single "Unbreakable." I am not familiar with their songs enough to recognize the rest just by their riffs and melodies.


----------



## ridealot100 (Nov 30, 2010)

I went to the same show but in West Dundee Illinois. 

Overall I would have to say that Veil of Maya stole the show. 
However they are a local band and a band that I grew up (metal wise) with. 

They had an incredibly tight set and it just made for an incredible show.

Periphery followed closely behind. But as you said, the clean vocals were eh. Also, 3 guitars seemed to be a little much for some of the faster paced parts. Too much got lost in the mix IMO. And I listen to periphery's cd religiously. ha

Darkest Hours has never done much for me so I wont even comment there. 

Revocation was a ton of fun though.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 1, 2010)

That show is here in Dallas on Saturday, and I'm debating on whether or not I want to go. The biggest problem is that I'm not sure if I'll have enough money to get a ticket and then hit Veil of Maya and Periphery's merch tables


----------



## zurdo (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this show in Worcester, MA.
Revocation and Darkest Hour ruled.
Awesome shred.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey dude! I was at the same exact show! It was awesome! I got to say Periphery was a hell of a lot better than when they came to the Whiskey last February. All in all a sick show. I'm glad Darkest Hour played 3-4 songs off Undoing Ruin (my favorite album). I was standing right in front of DH's new guitarist during their set and in the back for the rest. THANK God I payed 2 bucks for earplugs from the bar though  Definitely worth it.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wait, you could have bought earplugs from the bar there? Bloody hell I wish I had some during the show.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah man I wasn't sure but I was like what the hell if the HoB hands them out for free maybe this place sells them... and yeah they were 2 bucks for those orange plugs... I saw the "security" bouncers all with the orange ones so I figured they had them somewhere  It was so much nicer... shit was loud! Next time


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thankfully my hearing returned after about two days, so it was all good.


The worst part of the night was that a security guy confiscated my mace. When Fonthill came on I was really missing it.

The second worst part of the night was two security guards coming to stand in front of me like clockwork every time a pit started.

Third worst thing was that the hardwood floor in front of the stage was sticky but wet at the same time. People were slipping like crazy at first, and my shoes kept sticking to the floor so I could not move out of the way from the people in the pit charging at me.

The fourth worst thing was that I bought tickets for myself and three friends, and only one showed up and the other two won't pay me back.


Those are really the only bad parts of the night though.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 11, 2010)

Shit dude that's really shitty of your friends... the rest sounds like a typical night at the whiskey...  I've learned to stay out of the pit or at least not for long there, mostly hardcore kids all the time


----------



## TCOH5246 (Dec 16, 2010)

ridealot100 said:


> I went to the same show but in West Dundee Illinois.
> 
> Overall I would have to say that Veil of Maya stole the show.
> However they are a local band and a band that I grew up (metal wise) with.
> ...



I'd have to agree with ya there bro. About them same when I saw them.

It was in Des Moines, when it came through. The sound was off for Periphery and DH, but Revocation and VoM sounded most excellent. 

The local bands were absolutely god awful, none of them were worth the time to sit through there sets.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

The Whiskey's a diiiiirrrtty place. My old band played there once just to say we did, wouldn't really care to not go back there.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 16, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> The Whiskey's a diiiiirrrtty place. My old band played there once just to say we did, wouldn't really care to not go back there.


Dirty does no begin to describe that place. It is dirty even by Sunset Blvd standards.


And were those strippers there the day you were there? I still can't figure out why they were there at all. My friend thought they were "go-go dancers" hired by the club, but I would not be surprised if they were actually there to dance to death metal of their own desire (LA is a strange place).

Hell, were we supposed to give them tips or something?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL I saw those girls up above on the 2nd floor. I had never seen that before there... maybe they were brought by the M productions, the promoter? Something new? or just some random hoes / friends of the band?


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 16, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Dirty does no begin to describe that place. It is dirty even by Sunset Blvd standards.
> 
> 
> And were those strippers there the day you were there? I still can't figure out why they were there at all. My friend thought they were "go-go dancers" hired by the club, but I would not be surprised if they were actually there to dance to death metal of their own desire (LA is a strange place).
> ...



There's Hustler Hollywood right down the street from Whiskey.

And luckily, no, they weren't at our show. Maybe they have some sort of "agreement" with the owner or something.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 16, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> There's Hustler Hollywood right down the street from Whiskey.
> 
> And luckily, no, they weren't at our show. Maybe they have some sort of "agreement" with the owner or something.


Actually I think they are hired by the club, but I think they usually only dance on days that the venue is an actual "club" and DJs are performing.


----------

